# USDA refuses to enforce organic standards



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

USDA refuses to enforce organic standards, allows synthetic omega-3s in Horizon organic milk by Ethan A. Huff (NaturalNews) The US Department of Agriculture is once again deliberately shirking its responsibility to properly oversee the integrity of the certified organic program. After admitting in a recent letter that a chemically-derived, synthetic omega-3 fatty acid additive produced [...]

*Read More...*


----------

